# Mandrake 10 bootet nicht



## nautiLus` (6. Juli 2004)

Hi, ich hab mir Mandrake 10 installiert und beim Starten bleibt er einfach hängen und zwar bei "Suche neue Hardware-Komponenten". 

Wie umgeh ich das? Ich schon ärgerlich! Hab nur gutes gehört und dann sowas gleich beim Starten... 

nauti


----------



## Gary Schotter (12. Juli 2004)

Gibt es eine safe boot option (wie bei der Suse)?


----------



## nautiLus` (12. Juli 2004)

Hi, danke für die Antwort, 

ich habe folgende Sachen zum Auswählen beim Bootmanager:

- linux (bleibt bei Suche Hardware-Komponenten hängen)
- linux-nonfb (bleibt bei Suche Hardware-Komponenten hängen)
- 263-7 (bleibt bei Suche Hardware-Komponenten hängen)
- failsafe (da komm ich in ne Art Eingabeaufforderung: sh-2.05b#)
- windows (is klar was da is - da geht wenigstens alles *g*)

Bei "linux-nonfb" kann ich mit CD auch Mandrake10 starten.

Aber normal ist das sicher nicht....
Ich denk das sollte schon bei "linux", also im grafischen Bootscreen zum Starten gehen.

Was tun, frag ich mich da!? 

ciao


----------



## Gary Schotter (16. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nautiLus` _
> *Bei "linux-nonfb" kann ich mit CD auch Mandrake10 starten.
> 
> Aber normal ist das sicher nicht....
> ...


Was genau heißt daß du MDK starten kannst? So wie ein Spiel, was nur bei eingelegter CD überhaupt spielbar ist? ;-)
Und ich denk recht hast du: normal is das nicht. Normal wär Booten von FP ohne Umweg CD.


> *Was tun, frag ich mich da!?  *


Wenn du eine Knoppix hast: boot damit und mounte die /-Partition der MDK (FP-Installation). Editier die ...../etc/initrd und stell dort den Standardrunlevel auf 3 (bei suse heißt der 3, es ist der Consolemodus ohne GUI, mit Netzwerk und multi-user).
Reboot den Rechner (ohne Knoppix im CD-LW) und versuch nun normal zu booten.


----------

